# Martin: Take my number down



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> One of the highest honors an athlete can receive is having his number retired. Kenyon Martin wants his unretired.
> 
> Martin, one of just three University of Cincinnati basketball players to have their number retired, said Thursday night at the roast of Bob Huggins at U.S. Bank Arena that he no longer wanted to affiliated with UC.
> 
> ...


http://news.cincypost.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20050930/SPT0201/509300315/1035/SPT


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

good for kenyon.

I don't know the whole story, but it means something to him


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

good for him that he's standing up like this.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Kind of a strange storyline, but again, good for him, he's obviously loyal to those that are close to him.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow great find, hadn't heard about this. So Martin is pretty much doing this because he is disgusted by the way Huggins was let go ? I realize Huggins had an alcohol problem, but I don't know the details to why he was let go? anyone give me a summary of it? And did the UC really handle this the wrong way ? Or did the UC handle it the right way? Anyone know? I would say Martin is protesting, but I guess not if the coach is gone and its a done deal.

Side note-

Has huggins been hired any where else to coach yet ?


----------



## sportkingJSP13 (Jul 11, 2005)

KJay said:


> good for him that he's standing up like this.


yea


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

I like the idea that he is standing up for what he thinks is right.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

23AirJordan said:


> Wow great find, hadn't heard about this. So Martin is pretty much doing this because he is disgusted by the way Huggins was let go ? I realize Huggins had an alcohol problem, but I don't know the details to why he was let go? anyone give me a summary of it? And did the UC really handle this the wrong way ? Or did the UC handle it the right way? Anyone know? I would say Martin is protesting, but I guess not if the coach is gone and its a done deal.
> 
> Side note-
> 
> Has huggins been hired any where else to coach yet ?


Yes, UC handled it the wrong way and Huggins doesn't have an alcohol problem. Yes he had a DUI.

I could go on for hours about this, but there is a reason it says Screw Nancy Zimpher in my sig


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Kenyon grew up without a father and essentially considers Huggins his father. I fully understand his frustration; however, I disagree with his stance.

Kenyon is a great model of what Bob did and taking that away would only the evil ***** in charge attempt to erase his legacy.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

I can see it both ways. He wants to protest but you are right by saying he should not the situation control him or his legacy there.


----------



## Triple_Single (Mar 27, 2005)

Well, I doubt UC will grant his wish to have his number taken down (unless Kenyon keeps pursuing it), so he will likely get his protest without erasing that part of Huggins legacy anyway.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Triple_Single said:


> Well, I doubt UC will grant his wish to have his number taken down (unless Kenyon keeps pursuing it), so he will likely get his protest without erasing that part of Huggins legacy anyway.


I hope you are right. Martin does make a good point though.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Yes, UC handled it the wrong way and Huggins doesn't have an alcohol problem. Yes he had a DUI.
> 
> I could go on for hours about this, but there is a reason it says Screw Nancy Zimpher in my sig


O i c...I thought I heard in an interview some where that Huggins had an alcohol problem. At any rate he made a poor decision. So is the D.U.I. the real reason why Huggins is resigning or does the plot thicken?

By the way cpawfan are you from Cincinnati Ohio ?


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I can see where Kenyon wants to be unaffilated, but like CPawfan said it would tarnish Bob even more IMO. Leave it up as a way for others to remember the coach. Maybe Kenyon should make Cincy add Huggins name to each of his honors so that he'll be linked.

But Kenyon does not really have any right to demand these honors be taken down does he? I know they are his honors, but doesn't Cincy own them, legally?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

23AirJordan said:


> O i c...I thought I heard in an interview some where that Huggins had an alcohol problem. At any rate he made a poor decision. So is the D.U.I. the real reason why Huggins is resigning or does the plot thicken?
> 
> By the way cpawfan are you from Cincinnati Ohio ?


No, the DUI wasn't the real reason. Huggins was forced out because 2 memebers of the Board of Trustees and the President of the University didn't like him.

I just moved back to Cincinnati


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> No, the DUI wasn't the real reason. Huggins was forced out because 2 memebers of the Board of Trustees and the President of the University didn't like him.
> 
> I just moved back to Cincinnati


Wow sounds like a power play. I can really see why Kenyon is hurt over this decision by the University of Cincinnati. Huggins got a bad deal to say the least.

cpawfan you know if Huggins is going to coach else where ? I think he would be good at Indiana.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

23AirJordan said:


> Wow sounds like a power play. I can really see why Kenyon is hurt over this decision by the University of Cincinnati. Huggins got a bad deal to say the least.
> 
> cpawfan you know if Huggins is going to coach else where ? I think he would be good at Indiana.


I'm confident Huggins will coach again and probably next season. There is a high likelihood that if where he ends up, OJ Mayo and crew will be going to school there. Huggins will spend most of this season attending practices of his friends in the coaching community to pick up new tricks as well as provide an opinion. Tubby Smith has already invited him down to UK.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> I'm confident Huggins will coach again and probably next season. There is a high likelihood that if where he ends up, OJ Mayo and crew will be going to school there. Huggins will spend most of this season attending practices of his friends in the coaching community to pick up new tricks as well as provide an opinion. Tubby Smith has already invited him down to UK.


I bet the college coaches and his friends/coaches are up in arms over the way he was pushed out. He should take up in Kentucky. Hopefully he will end up at a good school though and get back to doing what he does best.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I know somebody will offer Huggins a job, but wasn't his grad. rate horrible? Was it significant compared to the other top coaches?

Certainly Tubby Smith wont be let go in Kentucky in favor of Huggins, but I wonder where he'll end up? UNLV? J/K


----------



## icehole3 (Oct 25, 2002)

The reputation about the grad rate is mythical, UC (Huggins) recruited Juco's that didnt count towards the rate thats why it was low early on. Huggins realizing the bad publicity then sat out to recruit freshman recruits and then the grad rate began to rise. He never went into the recruiting with the mind set to get kids that wouldnt graduate. He was let go because he couldnt recruit under the guidlines the Board of Trustees after the DUI. They wouldnt renew his contract which would end after 2006 and when he hit the recruiting trail kids were telling him "are you going to be around after 2006" and he couldnt guarantee them that he would be. So when he went back to the Board with his problem they gave him a buyout or get fired. He took the 3 mil buyout. Now the team's just floating around in the middle of the Big East conference ocean.


----------

